# trying again



## sk8erkho (Apr 28, 2008)

okay the last time I tried this it was a lesson well learned. Research. So, i need to know if anyone has successfully constructed a habitat with live plants included. the last time I ended up with fungus gnats invading my apartment and lost my orchid to a fungus as well.The problem comes with trying to maintain proper humidity and moisture levels without creating the perfect environment for other little buggies such as nematodes, gnats and white flies etc. I was told once to fall back on waterings but this unfortunately would have included my daily mistings. So, does anyone know if there is a soil I can use which is treated against these pests but is still safe for my mantids??


----------



## pedro92 (Apr 28, 2008)

go to my photobucket in my signature and see pics. Also here is a vid of the tank

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N8lD7rTTugQ


----------



## mr nick (Apr 29, 2008)

sk8erkho said:


> okay the last time I tried this it was a lesson well learned. Research. So, i need to know if anyone has successfully constructed a habitat with live plants included. the last time I ended up with fungus gnats invading my apartment and lost my orchid to a fungus as well.The problem comes with trying to maintain proper humidity and moisture levels without creating the perfect environment for other little buggies such as nematodes, gnats and white flies etc. I was told once to fall back on waterings but this unfortunately would have included my daily mistings. So, does anyone know if there is a soil I can use which is treated against these pests but is still safe for my mantids??


I personally would microwave the heck out of the soil to kill off any bugs...


----------



## Malnra (Apr 29, 2008)

I wonder if you used fish tank gravel and just added in some of those plant fetilizer sticks if that would solve the dirt pest problem ??


----------



## sk8erkho (Apr 29, 2008)

Chameleonare said:


> go to my photobucket in my signature and see pics. Also here is a vid of the tank http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N8lD7rTTugQ


So,when you water your plants or mist your mantids you have no trouble with those stinkin fungus gnats? You use regular potting soil?? Also, as far as the amount of space the roots of your plants will need when they grow, how do you handle this too?

Very cool tank!


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 8, 2008)

ha ha the music made it scary, then the voices started. :blink: 

Wouldn't the extra bugs be ok for the mantis to eat? You could put some babies in there, they do good at hiding from the big ones, and they could eat the tiny bugs, and fertilizer is a bad idea, you know, chemicals and all.


----------



## pedro92 (May 8, 2008)

sk8erkho said:


> So,when you water your plants or mist your mantids you have no trouble with those stinkin fungus gnats? You use regular potting soil?? Also, as far as the amount of space the roots of your plants will need when they grow, how do you handle this too?Very cool tank!


I put about 2"s deep soil. Do not use fertilizers. I used organic potting soil. Also the plants are growing and the mantids do well. I do not have problems with any bugs. Put a layer of soil 2-3" deep and take a fork and open a hole but dont go all the way down..


----------



## Birdfly (May 9, 2008)

Years ago when i used to make large, multi species terrariums/paludariums i would have a drainage hole in the lowest part of the base, cover this with an inch or so of aquarium gravel for drainage, cover this with a thinner layer of activated charcoal then cover the lot with a good level of microwaved garden soil for sculpting &amp; planting into.

You will have to play around with the ventilation until you get it right or/and you could use an aquarium air pump to help ventilate it.

I would get the odd worm and dirth of woodlice but nothing ever built up to plague preportions


----------



## Rob Byatt (May 9, 2008)

Sounds to me like you had no where near enough ventilation. A lot of people confuse enclosed aquariams with high humidity.


----------

